# 18 week old - continuously arching her back??



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi there

Just after a bit of input here............for the last 3 days, Amber has been really arching her back when she's in her pushchair or bouncy chair - she  pushes her chest right out and really arches.  She's very happy and smiles sometimes while she's doing it - but why is she doing it??

I've spoken to my HV today who said it isn't a developmental thing, so I'm puzzled.  All I can think is that she's learnt a new thing and is doing it because she can?!  When she's in her bouncy chair, she now constantly bangs her right leg up and down like she's starting a motorbike, so I guess that's just a new thing too!

Anybody elses baby do the back arching?

Kim
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

It does sound like she is doing it because she can! she may also have an itch on her back or is trying to get herself more comfortable.

The motorbike kick is very common and I used to love watching my girls when they did it!

jxx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Mary did allsorts of strange moves and stretches...............its probably because she has discovered she can do it and also that she is strengthening and developing her muscles for her next trick!

LindaJane


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Kim

My son moved his leg and arched his back all the time.  He loved his bouncy chair and by moving his body he could make it bounce and he loved it.  I think it is just practice at learning to control movement.

JulieS


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Kim

Ollie is also doing this and has been for last two weeks.

Our theory is that we think he is doing it to try and get himself up or out of where ever he is as when you go to lift him he does it and when you try to put him down and he doesn't want to he does it then also, so it is very difficult at times trying to get an arched back baby in a car seat!!!!!!

Love to you and Amber

Luv Kelsey & Ollie x


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks girls!

I think she's just trying to sit up, as she's got a very strong back and I reckon within the next 4 weeks she'll be sitting unaided.

Thanks for the reassurance - I did start to worry something might be wrong with her spine growth or sometihng (paranoid mother syndrome)!!!

Kim
x


----------

